# Lighting My Oven....



## splashmountainers (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi there,

I have a 2003 Outback 28BH that I've just sold and the new owner wants to know how to turn on the oven. I never used it so I have NO idea! He's picking it up tomorrow morning and I'd like to show him how to turn it on.

Thanks all!
Kate


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Using a long nose lighter, hold the flame by the pilot light and thermocouple while pushing in the oven temperature knob with it set to the "pilot" position. The pilot light and thermocouple are located below the bottom shelf of the oven. You get to it by opening the oven door and looking inside below the bottom shelf.

Once the pilot light is lit, you can turn the oven temperature know to the correct temperature and observe the entire burner lighting up.

Never used your oven????? How did you ever make cinnamon rolls???


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hokie said:


> Never used your oven????? How did you ever make cinnamon rolls???


That's what we were wondering too! What's camping without cinnamon rolls?

Jim


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The pilot and thermocouple are toward the back of the oven. Follow the tubing inside the oven, and you will see an apparatus. Turn the oven control to pilot, hold a lighter of some kind to the apparatus, after 15-30 seconds this will hold a flame without the lighter. Give it about 30 seconds to warm the thermocouple before setting the oven. If the pilot goes out when you set the temp, you will know the thermocouple isn't warm enough yet. Relight the pilot, wait another 30 seconds, and all should be well.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> The pilot and thermocouple are toward the back of the oven. Follow the tubing inside the oven, and you will see an apparatus. Turn the oven control to pilot, hold a lighter of some kind to the apparatus, after 15-30 seconds this will hold a flame without the lighter. Give it about 30 seconds to warm the thermocouple before setting the oven. If the pilot goes out when you set the temp, you will know the thermocouple isn't warm enough yet. Relight the pilot, wait another 30 seconds, and all should be well.


I found some extra-long matches, like for fireplace/grill use, to light mine with. Kinda scared of that propane lighter reaching way back there!!








Darlene


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I used the oven in my 2004 model for the first time this past weekend. The instructions already mentioned are exactly what you need.

One other note though, once the pilot is working and you turn the control knob to the desired temperature it takes about 20 - 30 seconds for the burner to ignite...this is normal...at least that is what the oven manual says.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The oven has two pilots, a primary and secondary. The pilot position is for the primary and the gas flow is very low and there is no thermocouple function with it. The Secondary lights when you turn the stove above the pilot position and the secondary must heat the safety thermocouple to get the main gas valve open.

Because the primary gas flow is so low I like to speed things up some by lighting the secondary pilot first. To do this use the long butane lighter or fire place matches and hold it near the pilot. Turn on the oven to the 170 - 200 range. This opens the secondary pilot valve and it will light quickly. Let it run until it lights the main burner then you can turn it back down to the pilot position. You will see only a tiny flame from the primary pilot.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The oven has two pilots, a primary and secondary. The pilot position is for the primary and the gas flow is very low and there is no thermocouple function with it. The Secondary lights when you turn the stove above the pilot position and the secondary must heat the safety thermocouple to get the main gas valve open.
> 
> Because the primary gas flow is so low I like to speed things up some by lighting the secondary pilot first. To do this use the long butane lighter or fire place matches and hold it near the pilot. Turn on the oven to the 170 - 200 range. This opens the secondary pilot valve and it will light quickly. Let it run until it lights the main burner then you can turn it back down to the pilot position. You will see only a tiny flame from the primary pilot.


this is why andy is a genius!!!
now can you design a DSI for the oven please?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

bobandkate said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a 2003 Outback 28BH that I've just sold and the new owner wants to know how to turn on the oven. I never used it so I have NO idea! He's picking it up tomorrow morning and I'd like to show him how to turn it on.
> 
> ...


Kate,
At least you're brave enough to admit you don't know how to do it, and ask for help. ME? I figured the auto-lighter for the stovetop worked for the oven, too. WRONG!! I had my baked beans all ready to go in the oven, for the first rally I ever attended, and I was just a clicking that thing away.







Well, then, I started getting the smell of propane







and it got stronger and there was no flame!








Then was when I figured it was time to swallow my pride and catch the first OBer in our group to walk by, which just happened to be W4DRR and his wife. W4DRR (Bob) was so nice. He came in, got down on his hands/knees and lit the thing for me, and didn't even make fun of me.







Now, THAT'S a gentleman!!








Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great tip, Andy! Thanks!








Don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise... You are The Man!



sgalady said:


> I found some extra-long matches, like for fireplace/grill use, to light mine with. Kinda scared of that propane lighter reaching way back there!!


Just out of curiosity Darlene, what is your fear with the lighter?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I found some extra-long matches, like for fireplace/grill use, to light mine with. Kinda scared of that propane lighter reaching way back there!!


Just out of curiosity Darlene, what is your fear with the lighter?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I just don't like putting propane supply to butane supply with FIRE in the middle and ME at one end!!








Darlene


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

C'mon baby light my fire...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> C'mon baby light my fire...


Surely, you jest!
Darlene


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL

Just having a Doors flashback


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> LOL
> 
> Just having a Doors flashback


I figured it was!!
Come on, baby, light my fire,
Come on baby, light my fire,
Try to set the night on FIIIIIRRRRREEEEE!!!!!!








Darlene


----------



## splashmountainers (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Nope, I never cooked cinnamon rolls in my trailer sad to say.... And now she's gone.







A real nice young couple bought her from us on Halloween. We told them about this place. So, hopefully someone here will let the new owner about Cinnamon rolls!!

Thanks again!
Kate

And no, I am so NOT ashamed to ask when I don't know!!!!!!







Yea for me!!!!









Former owner of:
28BH 2003 (although, my title said it was a 2004!!!!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bobandkate said:


> Thanks everyone. Nope, I never cooked cinnamon rolls in my trailer sad to say.... And now she's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to see you're no longer an Outbacker? You going to replace it?


----------

